# Woody, long haired tabby for adoption



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Woody was left to fend for himself when his elderly owner passed away. The family threw him out and left him behind
Fortunately he had a caring lady who fed him and made sure he had somewhere safe to come to. Thankyou Cassiesmum 

He is a long haired tabby and will be neutered this week. His fur was very matted but since arriving with Nightkitten on Saturday i have been gently brushing him which seems to have encouraged him to wash and groom himself better. I am constantly finding lumps of matted fur lying around. He is a very nervous cat at the moment but is steadily trusting me and eats out of my hand now. He would probably benefit from a quiet home where he will be loved as he should be. He's a big gentle giant and although he doesn't have the ear tufts he does seem to maybe have some Maine coon in him somewhere. He has a big head which i remember from when Bailey was here and when he has put weight on and his fur has grown back properly he will make a gorgeous lookingboy. If anyone feels they can give him a home please get in touch. The adoption fee for him is £65 which goes towards his neutering etc. I will try to get some more photos asap as this one really doesn't do him justice - He is simply gorgeous:001_wub:

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1965043_674080602629446_2118376538_n_zpsef603ba3.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What a beauty.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> What a beauty.


he has a really solid head and neck CC, like i remember with Bailey and he is a big cat. he's so gentle too but very timid right now


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

gorgeous boy , best wishes Woody xx


----------



## fi91 (May 21, 2013)

What a lovely boy - I can't believe how anyone could be so cruel as to leave him. How old is he?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cats galore said:


> he has a really solid head and neck CC, like i remember with Bailey and he is a big cat. he's so gentle too but very timid right now


Gosh, don't Sal, I will have a house full of cats if I could.
There is something special about him, must say I am very tempted.  but mc's may upset him too much.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fi91 said:


> What a lovely boy - I can't believe how anyone could be so cruel as to leave him. How old is he?


The vet said he has a young mouth, probably aged about 2yrs. He does have 2 broken teeth, probably due to eating all sorts of wrong things


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's gorgeous, hope he gets a home soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Woody is off to the vets later tonight ready for neutering first thing in the morning. I've asked the vet to check him over while he's asleep to see if they can get any of the matted fur off him and also to check for ticks. I found a huge one on him this morning He's doing really well at getting the fur nice by himself simply because he is indoors in the dry and warmth.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Woody is gorgeous. If I was looking for number 9 (which I'm not), and he was an indoor puss, I would snap him up.

I love my tabbies, especially ones with longer fur!

Hope he doesn't have to wait long for a home and all goes well at vets


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Is woody still looking for a home?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

raggie doll said:


> Is woody still looking for a home?


i have a possible home for him but if you are interested i can let you know if this other one does take off


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this is great for woody he is a beauty and deserves , best wishes for him tomorrow and for him to be back at home with you where he belongs for now xxx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

cats galore said:


> i have a possible home for him but if you are interested i can let you know if this other one does take off


Yes keep.me in the loop I lost my elderly diabetic a month a go.and be quite nice to take in another cat again. But hope for woody the home works out quicker he its settled somewhere the better for.him


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Woody is still looking for his forever home. He is thin and his fur needs to grow back in places but i really feel that he would be better in his own home rather than here with all the others around him. He is a lovely cat that just needs to be loved


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just bumping this for the gorgeous Woody


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope someone has him soon - you can tell with that big head that he's going to be a beautiful cat after some TLC.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Hope someone has him soon - you can tell with that big head that he's going to be a beautiful cat after some TLC.


he has a really solid head and large neck. he's so thin right now but he will certainly be a gorgeous big lad when he's 100%. Just wish i could get him a nice home sooner rather than later as i feel he'll benefit more from being settled


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

cats galore said:


> he has a really solid head and large neck. he's so thin right now but he will certainly be a gorgeous big lad when he's 100%. Just wish i could get him a nice home sooner rather than later as i feel he'll benefit more from being settled


I have said it before and will say it again
'_*Every home should have a Woody'*_
the solid head and large neck is undoubtedly from the fact that he was left un-neutered for so long CG....my Woody has a neck like a bull and the hide of a Rhino!
Raggie Doll.....I know you would give a fantastic home to ANY cat in need, but i think we need to save you for a diabetic as you are so experienced at dealing with those difficult cases.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just thought i would share a few photos of Woody taken this morning. you can see him properly now so hopefully someone will fall in love with him enough to give him his forever home

[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10157299_677887292248777_2125254687_n_zpsd9adf31c.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/10001274_677887498915423_439779155_o_zps09b7b63d.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1980151_677887392248767_367316853_o_zps7aaa2a3d.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/1966173_677887572248749_623803077_o_zpse0cc1132.jpg.html]


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Isn't he beautiful. Hope you find him a home very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a gentle 'bump' to try to find Woody his forever home. He's really desperate to find somewhere quiet where he won't be so stressed. Although he wanders around the house and the run, he is always on edge waiting for the other cats to have a go at him. Mine aren't like that but he spent sometime living rough and the cats in the area used to hurt him. If you know anyone that may be interested in Woody, please get in touch.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Some new photos of Woody taken today. He is really settling in well now and has not shown any form of nastiness to any of the cats here - no hissing, spitting, lashing out etc. He was chased and set about yesterday by Tutsy just because he walked past the pen where her kittens were and he did absolutely nothing back in return. She obviously didn't know him as she is fine with all the others. He still doesn't like being picked up - for this reason i will not rehome him to families with small children - but i think in time he may well allow this as he is changing so much and so quickly. He is really starting to trust us already. If you are interested in giving Woody a forever home please get in touch.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

He is going to be very handsome when his fur grows back and he relaxes a bit. He has a lovely broad head (ear-to-ear), heavy boned legs and a gorgeous tail already! Hope he finds his home soon.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope he gets a home soon. I have a humongous soft spot for the lovely boy.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

he is lovely , I have 2 cats though and we live in Liverpool , hope you get a forever home soon for woody ,


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Any progress on a home for Woody?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Any progress on a home for Woody?


not yet sadly. he is best suited to a quiet home with maybe a female or two or as an only cat. I've noticed that he gets a little stressed around the boys but it's not surprising as he used to be ganged up on by some when he was homeless
I would love to see him settled very soon x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

A quick update on Woody. He has found a lovely lady to adopt him locally to me. He will be leaving to start his new life later today


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Great  he's a beautiful cat, she's really lucky.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh thank goodness, what a relief. have a great life Woody, you lucky boy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> A quick update on Woody. He has found a lovely lady to adopt him locally to me. He will be leaving to start his new life later today


fantastic news, he looks like such a lovely lad!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Well he has just left to start his new life. I'm quite emotional after this rehoming as Woody was in such a poor state and very very nervous. in just a few weeks he has come so far and now has the forever home he truly deserves


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news that Woody has found his forever home. Another great job CG - well done!

Have a great life Woody - you deserve it x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful news, so pleased for him. Hope he settles down soon and is a happy contented lad


----------



## Shaggy (Sep 6, 2013)

Brilliant news


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's fantastic for Woody. Another success.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww well done CG ,great news, and you might get to see him too  xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Too handsome, that was his trouble! Great that he has a happy ending. Well done.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had a lovely message off the lady who adopted Woody last weekend. He has settled in immediately with her and follows her around everywhere like a little dog. He curls up on her knee at every opportunity he gets (even when she goes to the loo) 
Her old 16 year old cat went missing several weeks ago and between us we have tried to find her but she's nowhere to be seen Woody has now given her a reason to get up in a morning and has eased a bit of the pain that she was feeling - and if by any chance Kitty turns up, Woody is absolutely fine with female cats so that wouldn't be a problem. He's in a superb home now and will be loved for the rest of his life


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> I've had a lovely message off the lady who adopted Woody last weekend. He has settled in immediately with her and follows her around everywhere like a little dog. He curls up on her knee at every opportunity he gets (even when she goes to the loo)
> Her old 16 year old cat went missing several weeks ago and between us we have tried to find her but she's nowhere to be seen Woody has now given her a reason to get up in a morning and has eased a bit of the pain that she was feeling - and if by any chance Kitty turns up, Woody is absolutely fine with female cats so that wouldn't be a problem. He's in a superb home now and will be loved for the rest of his life


It must be times like these Sally that makes it all worth while  So happy for Woody and his new owner


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> It must be times like these Sally that makes it all worth while  So happy for Woody and his new owner


It certainly is. I must admit i was quite emotional when Woody left. I was so happy to see him go to a lovely home. He is such a gorgeous boy who had been through it the last few months but now he is safe and loved again at last


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely happy ending..a bit like my Ivan whose owner went in care . X


----------

